# question! help!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay. Shelby has been in heat for roughly 2 weeks now. The discharge is now a tannish color which to what i've learned means she's receptive to the boys now. I'll just assume this is true since its not my question. Since she started her heat cycle, she totally reaks!!!! Its is normal for a female in heat to smell absolutely HORRIBLE?! I mean i almost cant stand having her in the same room let alone in the house because she leaves a trail. I'm actually tempted to take her outside (right now which is the middle of the night) and give her a good scrub down. I mean even Riley is staying clear of her. He's fixed so no worries there guys but when the king of stink is staying away you know its bad. So yeah, is it normal for the stink to be around while Shelby is in heat?


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't usually associate terribly unpleasant odors when they are in heat. Maybe you should make a trip to the vet.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It's been a bit since I've had a female in heat (mine are spayed now) but I don't remember a foul smell with them. Certainly not strong enough to clear the house and bathe in the middle of the night.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have had females that smelled horrible and females with no smell at all.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

My young female just had her first cycle and she smelled AWFUL! It hit you when you opened the door, gross! She also wasn't the best at cleaning up after herself so she spent a lot of time in her crate. I also have her mother who never smelled and was so clean that you had to check to see if she was in heat. It depends on the individual dog I guess.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla smelled horrible on her first heat, the next ones smell nothing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

It's been a while, but after we found Sania, we didn't know if she was spayed or not until she went into heat. She didn't smell 'awful,' but she sure didn't smell good.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

this is shelby's second cycle. We didnt have her until JUST after her first one so i cant say anything about how that one went. She doesnt keep herself very clean so she'd been spending time in the crate a lot even with the diaper on. She's very skilled at shifting the diaper around so she can drip everywhere. I guess kinda like a doggie wedgie. But she stinks!!! Vet checked her over this morning and said she's fine. While Mia was here and on her cycle she didnt stink. I guess Shelby is just special. She's getting a bath this weekend if the weather cooperates. thanks a bunch for your responses everyone. helps ease my mind a little.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Joy smelled something awful. I have had a lot of bitches, NONE of them smelled like Joy. Nothing wrong, just smelly. The others, some bled more than others, but I rarely felt that there was much of an odor at all.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

No odor with Zoe but she was good at cleaning herself too. Vet rule out vaginitis? My MIL dog had vaginitis when she got her 1st heat and let me tell you the smell was worse than your hubby's feet after a 16 hour day outside in the summer. Kinda like rotten milk and rotting flesh all in one


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> My MIL dog had vaginitis when she got her 1st heat and let me tell you the smell was worse than your hubby's feet after a 16 hour day outside in the summer. Kinda like rotten milk and rotting flesh all in one


OMG I read that quick and thought it said your mother in law, (MIL) had vaginitis ...and I thought holy smokes, is nothing sacred on the internet anymore? LOL, must be time for bed.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG I need to sleep,lol It does sound like that- thank god she doesn't read this forum,lol that would make for a fun Sunday dinner chat. I meant the dog to clarify I know nothing about my MIL's girl stuff


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> No odor with Zoe but she was good at cleaning herself too. Vet rule out vaginitis? My MIL dog had vaginitis when she got her 1st heat and let me tell you the smell was worse than your hubby's feet after a 16 hour day outside in the summer. Kinda like rotten milk and rotting flesh all in one


 
yeah the vet ruled out everything. Said she's the healthiest GSD he's seen in a long time and couldnt get over how soft her coat is! He wanted to know my secret. Told him she's just a freak of nature because Riley is allergic to more and more each day and Shasta is allergic to listening (but she's a puppy so i'll let it slide for now). 

But that is definitely the way i would describe the smell. Nasty sweaty feet, rotten milk, and rotting flesh with the smell of an unchanged cat box thrown in like she rolled in it! The cat box gets changed every 2-3 days and she's been blocked (she isnt happy about it either) from getting back to snack on kitty poo so i dont know how she's managing to get that smell too. I dunno but she may be spending a night outside to 'air out' in the kennel despite housing rules. just ick.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats good to know about the vaginitis and smell. I didnt know that. My female doesnt smell too much. Just usual female smell from bleeding. She wears her bloomers and I change the pad frequently. There are times when I can really smell her anal glands, but not that frequent. Her raw diet helps express those. I am thinking the smell is how nature intended for males to know she is ready to breed.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Gemma has the coppery smell of blood and I can smell it easily, she is very clean and I see no marks but I can't get over the smell. I don't usually have unspayed females and don't know if this is normal but she is healthy and active and eating well. Her last heat, her first was only 4.5 months ago and only lasted about 18 days, any comments?? Last heat no smell although Ty was very interested about day 8-11, I may have missed the start date by a day or 2. 

Help any way to stop the odor? I keep washing her and her bedding but it is immediately back


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

trudy said:


> Gemma has the coppery smell of blood and I can smell it easily, she is very clean and I see no marks but I can't get over the smell. I don't usually have unspayed females and don't know if this is normal but she is healthy and active and eating well. Her last heat, her first was only 4.5 months ago and only lasted about 18 days, any comments?? Last heat no smell although Ty was very interested about day 8-11, I may have missed the start date by a day or 2.
> 
> Help any way to stop the odor? I keep washing her and her bedding but it is immediately back


 
best thing i was able to do was constant bedding washing and frequent pad changes. not much else i was able to do. I even sprayed her down with the nice smelling vanilla doggie conditioner. helped for about an hour.


----------

